# Oil grade inquiry / discussion mk6 - tsi



## jgruen78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bout to do the first oil change on my 12' MKVi GTi...have had for 6 months now and going into the summer here in north TX def want to change it out. Going with Royal Purple but what grade should I run going into hot 
summer months? I think factory calls for 5w-40 or 5w-30.

I wanted to get some good opinions on this matter. I work for a Merecedes-Benz shop, but like getting some real VW guys views as well.


----------



## ragin bull (Apr 29, 2012)

5w-40


Sent from my iPhone  using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

5w30. You'll get better fuel mileage and viscosity is still very good. It also has the newer SN rating vs SM. Although you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

5w40 or 0w40

meets ACEA A3/B4 specs which are the closest specs to VW502.00 requirements


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Mobil 1 0W40 European formula, 502.00 spec. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Op asked for royal purple opinions not mobil 1.


----------



## jgruen78 (Jul 17, 2008)

VR6OOM said:


> Op asked for royal purple opinions not mobil 1.


My nugga! :thumbup: Yes, we use Mobile 1 in our Benz shop but I only want to use RP proof is in da puddin'!


----------



## jgruen78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks er body!!


----------



## Dunny_Cakes (May 17, 2015)

*Results*

What did you end up going with? I'm about to change mine in my mk6 for the first time. I have had it for a month now. Did you go Synthetic?


----------

